# MK4 GTI Steering wheel on a 99 Beetle?



## 2001gtiglx (Oct 12, 2000)

I want to put a GTI 3 spoke wheel on my 99 Beetle. Are they compatible? How hard is it to do it. I need a GTI airbag as well correct?
Any help is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: MK4 GTI Steering wheel on a 99 Beetle? (2001gtiglx)*

straight swap, but yup you need the 3 spoke golf gti airbag and you need to check the forums for the right airbag part numbers, most bora and golf ones fit
here is my r32 wheel and gti airbag on my bug, took about 20 mins, hardest part is getting bug airbag off!
























J


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: MK4 GTI Steering wheel on a 99 Beetle? (jonboy72)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone know if there's a hub adapter that will allow the installation of a Porsche Steering Wheel on an '02 NB?
"Hollywood"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: MK4 GTI Steering wheel on a 99 Beetle? (HollywoodsBug)*

What up Jonboy! Noticed you live in Essex, I just moved from the Cambridge area mate, small world. Oh, and your steering wheel is on the wrong side.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI Steering wheel on a 99 Beetle? (Amsterdam087)*

getting the oem beetle wheel off is going to be the hardest part, a bentley will help. any 3spoke gti/jetta bag will fit .You need a tripple square 12 point i forgot what size to get the wheel off. I also removed the cluster for extra clearance because i didnt have the right size screw driver at the time. Its pretty straight forward. Turn wheel 90degrees to unclip one side then turn 180 degrees to uncip the other side. Of course disconnect the battery before you do anything.
As far as porsche steering wheel on a NB i havent seen any adapters and i dont see why anyone would go as crazy as to spend probably close to 1000$ for a porsche steering wheel. Also you would probably loose the airbag. There are aftermarket wheels/with airbags for our cars at a decent price as well. RAID steering wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: MK4 GTI Steering wheel on a 99 Beetle? (Amsterdam087)*

nooo my steering wheel is on the 'right' side! were you in the usaf? nice part of the world around cambridge had a year of uni there!
you ever make it to the us military cemetery at madingley? amazing place!
J


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI Steering wheel on a 99 Beetle? (jonboy72)*

FYI- i also saw someone put a RS4 steering wheel + seats in the NB but dont know how they did it


----------

